# me and my little kitten...



## KinkyKitten (Sep 22, 2004)

hello all... my name is Teri and my lovable little furball of a kittens name is KiKi... quick story about her name and my lovable kitten before i tell ya'll about me... my kitten is just over six months old, my roommate and i brought her home from an animal shelter here in Nacogdoches TX. the only place we can get a cat from around here... when we brought her home we designated me as the mother and my roommate as the aunti... now this has been a wonderful arangement as my roommate recently brought home a lovable little ferret... i named my little kitty KiKi because when we brought her home everyone wanted to meet her i didnt have a name right away and everyone simply called her kitty kitty... i began to shorten this and call her kiki or kiki baby... kikikins... goober... or any number of nicknames that i can think up... right now she is currently licking the inside of her satilite collar trying to groom herself... its a sad sight... one of my kittens nicknames is kiki the kinky kitty... and she is called this based on a few of her personality traights that she began to exibit very young... first off she seems to have a fetish for anything leather... also for shoes... (not only leather ones... any type of shoe she loves) she loves chewing on ropes or strings of any kind... and was constantly "grooming" her female area... even if she didnt groom any other area she would "groom" that area for thirty minutes at a time... she is the most adorable little kitty i have ever met... she is very cuddly... mostly when shes tired... she doesnt like being held when she is awake as she would rather bathe herself... sun herself... sniff everything in the appartment ::just one more time to make sure nothing has changed:: go stand in front of the ferret cage pawwing at the ferrets bed as if asking little franny to come out to play... or run around like a crazed mad kitten... if shes even remotly tired she will come lay down either on my feet... in my lap... or on any peice of exsposed skin that i have laying out... she loves to sleep right on top of my chest and have been trying to train her to sleep near one of my arms instead... she wakes me up in the morning... after she has determined that i have slept enough...(i dont get to make that choice anymore...) by licking the very tip of my nose and then very lightly nipping it... i dont mind that so much except her whiskers tickle me so much... i just cant stand that feeling in the morning... if im being unusually tough in the morning to wake up ill be woken up by a claw in the boob... i think she thinks this is hilarious as she tends to have a cat ate the canary grin on her face after i wake up screaming and clutching my breast... she knows where i hide her food and is learning how to push open the drawer i have it in... she jumps onto the top of the dresser and leans down with one paw and pushes on the drawer handle untill it budges... shes not big enough yet to budge it enough to get into the drawer and eat all her food (yes right now i am feeding her dry kitten food... based on all the posts here i will be changing her diet... any new tips on that would be appreciated)but i fear that eventually when she is big enough i wont be able to keep any of my drawers closed as she is a curisous little bugger... the one thing i have an issue with is she "naws" on my wrists before going to bed at night and sometimes in the morning... im pretty sure she is done teething all her canines and front teeth have come in adult teeth... im not sure about the molars... do they change out as well or is there only one set of those teeth? other than that she is the most enjoyable little kitten in the world... i just had her spayed today and am hating having her in pain walking around the appartment with her little satalite collar on to keep her from biting and tearing out the stitches... i dont want her in pain... iwish there was something i could do... but that is all i can think of to tell you about my lovely little kitty... now on about me... i am a 20 year old girl from Houston TX. and i will be returning there shortly... thank goodness i dont much like the vets up here in Nacogdoches... im much more used to the big city vets... i have a boyfriend who has also owned cats his entire life and we will be moving intogether in january... and hopefully getting more kittens... depending on how kiki reacts to them... i was a student but left college this past summer... i have decided that the annals of higher scholasit learning are not for me... i much prefer a trade school and will be enrolling in one down in houston shortly... my boyfriend will be at University of Houston in january and both of our parents live in Houston. my parents dont much like the fact that i have a kitten... my father hated my mothers cat for years but could do nothing but whine untill we had to put smokey down about three years ago... my mother loved her cat... but has not urge to have anymore around... too bad... ill probably end up a crazy cat woman with nine hundred cats running around my house... i just love them so much... and when i go into the shelters i just cant help but want to take them all home and love them and keep them from eauthinasia (sp?) well i figure that you should have a pretty good idea about me and my crazy but lovable kitten by now... so i shall leave this topic and get back to posting on other boards... but first... making sure my kitten is comfortable in our bed...


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome Teri and Kikki


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Warm welcome to the forum!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Terri and Kikki welcome to the cat forum. I enjoy hearing all about you guys. Hope to hear more. Recover quickly Kikki*


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard. I enjoyed your kitten tale :lol:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## bogolove (Aug 7, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

